
Ocearch – collecting previously unattainable data from our oceans - walkingolof
https://www.ocearch.org/tracker/?list
======
todd8
I found this very interesting. I had no idea that these large peripatetic sea
creatures, sharks, turtles, seals, etc. meander over such large distances.

